# Standard roof vent cover size, 14x14?



## underscore (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm trying to find a replacement roof vent (not one of the MaxxAir covers, just the replacement OEM cover) for a 1979 Southwind.  When I measured, the cover looked to be 13x13.  Everywhere I look, all I see is 14x14.  

Is there a chance my vent is really technically 14x14, but the covered area is 13x13?


----------



## accsys (Dec 4, 2006)

RE: Standard roof vent cover size, 14x14?

14x14 is the standard vent size. I have never seen another size. All aftermarket vents/accessories are made for 14x14 vents.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 4, 2006)

Re: Standard roof vent cover size, 14x14?

Hello and welcome to the forum.

They are all called 14 x 14.  

What you will need to know is the type of vent you have.  It all depends on the hinge.  The current covers will probably not work if your vent is original.  My guess is you will have a hinge pin that you have to pull out to get the cover off.  That would be an old type Jensen.  Another type has...sort of an open aluminum hinge that fits in the base hinge.  The current hinge slides over the base hinge and you bend the ends down to hold in place.  Before you go shopping, take a good look at your hinge.


----------



## s.harrington (Dec 7, 2006)

Re: Standard roof vent cover size, 14x14?

14"x14" is the cutout size not the vent size.  You need to know the make of the vent or take the old vent lid in and match the hinge up.  There are 5 types of hinge.  Jenson has two, Ventline has one, Elixer has one and the old piano hinge found on Fantastic vents and others(since you don't have a Winnebago...whole different story).


----------

